# Toscana Music Festival 2018



## MRF Music Festivals

*10th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Tuscany (Italy)*

*18.07. - 22.07.2018*

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-tuscany-italy.phtml









TUSCANY - country of cypress trees and soft hills
Italy's most popular holiday region is renowned for its joy of life, culinary delights and rich culture. About half of the world's art treasures can be found in Italy, a great part of them in the Tuscany. Particularly famous are Florence, the region's capital, but also Pisa, Siena, and Lucca - the home of Giacomo Puccini. The concerts of the Toscana Music Festivals are arranged in the classy ambience of the Spa of Montecatini and the Basilica Santa Maria Assunta.


----------

